# Corsair Professional Series HX1050



## crmaris (Jun 18, 2011)

At Computex 2011 Corsair revealed a new model for the Professional HX series, the HX1050 which will replace the successful HX1000. The OEM remained the same, Channel Well Technology, the capacity increased by 50 W and efficiency remained at 80 Plus Silver. It seems like this PSU has what it takes to be a cost-effective alternative to the Corsair AX1200.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

crmaris said:


> Efficiency is very high even for a Silver rated unit and despite of the very high operating temperatures. For 20% to 60% load, efficiency is constantly above 90% and at 40% load it peaks to an impressive 92%. Even with 1050W of load it's close to 89%. Many Gold units would envy those efficiency readings.



Sounds like Corsair is pulling another HX850/HX750 and marketting 80+ Gold units as 80+ Silver so they don't hurt sales of their AX line.

Unfortunately I can't find the 80+ report for the HX1050 anywhere yet, so I can't confirm that the unit really did test as 80+ Gold, but suspect it did like the HX850/750.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 24, 2011)

Was hoping for better regulation on 75% + load for its high price though.. oh I dunno.. maybe within 1.5-ish.. but hey its a silver  all the time I was looking through it, thought it was gold (serves me right for skipping directly to build quality and regulation).. that 3.3v is kind of funny though.


----------



## EaGle1337 (Jun 25, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Sounds like Corsair is pulling another HX850/HX750 and marketting 80+ Gold units as 80+ Silver so they don't hurt sales of their AX line.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't find the 80+ report for the HX1050 anywhere yet, so I can't confirm that the unit really did test as 80+ Gold, but suspect it did like the HX850/750.



They didn't do another hx850 or 750 the psu can only do 80+ gold (hx 750 and hx 850)at 25  degrees operating temp... That being said it was CWT that knocked it down  not Corsair.


----------



## Joe Public (Jun 25, 2011)

Since the test here was done av 230V, the efficiency is bound to be a couple of percent higher.   Was also surprised this sample did worse regarding voltage reg than Kitguru's unit.   I guess it can vary depending in the sample.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2011)

EaGle1337 said:


> They didn't do another hx850 or 750 the psu can only do 80+ gold (hx 750 and hx 850)at 25  degrees operating temp... That being said it was CWT that knocked it down  not Corsair.



25°C is the standard for the test, and it was Corsair that marketted it as Silver not CWT.  The HX850/750 are 80+ Gold certified, period.


----------



## EaGle1337 (Jun 26, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> 25°C is the standard for the test, and it was Corsair that marketted it as Silver not CWT.  The HX850/750 are 80+ Gold certified, period.



25 Degrees an operating temp you will not see.
Corsair did it not CWT,ha! Look at CWT's site about the platform.
http://www.cwt.com.tw/english/2_product/1_detail.php?ID=1158
CWT seems to be calling it 80+silver not gold.

Another little fact about how the 80+ rating goes, the OEM gives the 80+ guys a very highly cherry picked unit for them to test.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 26, 2011)

EaGle1337 said:


> 25 Degrees an operating temp you will not see.
> Corsair did it not CWT,ha! Look at CWT's site about the platform.
> http://www.cwt.com.tw/english/2_product/1_detail.php?ID=1158
> CWT seems to be calling it 80+silver not gold.
> ...



I don't disagree that 25°C is not a opertating temp that the PSU will see.  But that doesn't matter, the 80+ standard says 25° so that is the standard that is used with all PSUs.  The units passed 80+ Gold, period.  If you don't like the fact that it was at 25° then go complain to the people who standardized the certification tests.

And the platform rating is different than the PSU rating in this case because Corsair modifies the PSU from the reference platform, so the PSU must be retested again.  Some manufacturers that don't modify the reference platform any, and just reuse the reference certfication.  However, Corsair modifies the platform from reference and hance must recertify their units.  This is why the CX series was originally not 80+ certified, and then the V2s came out and did pass 80+.  The V2s were based on the same platform as the original CX V1s, in fact almost all the components were identical, but a minor change allowed them to hit 80+.

As for cherry picked units, that does happen, but generally not with reputable companies such as Corsair.  Which is obvious since the review samples all score the same or greater efficiency than they are rated for.

So the units definitely are 80+ Gold units, passing the standards set by the 80+ people, however unrealistic those standard are, those are the standards that every unit that is certified must follow.  So the only reason that makes sense for why they are marketted as 80+ silver is so they don't hurt the sales of the more expensive AX series.


----------



## DeerDance (Jun 29, 2011)

Any word on when AX650 will be out?
I see it in shops all over...  and I don't know if I should take seasonic X or wait for full black cables of corsair.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

this baby runs my 6970s just fine


----------



## Frick (Jul 8, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this baby runs my 6970s just fine



If it didn't I would be shocked and dissapointed.


----------



## boredgunner (Jul 22, 2011)

It's about time they replaced the extremely outdated HX1000.  Voltage regulation isn't as good as I'd hoped but it's still within ATX specifications.


----------



## FLEXOBENDER (Oct 5, 2022)

Still using mine, it's been powering trifire 7970s, dual 7970s, single 7970, rx580, 5600xt and now a 3080 ti.
I think the fan is working harder with the stupid 3080 than it did with the crossfired radeons

A very futureproof purchase, also the p280 case I bought with it seems to fit fit the largest 4090 I've seen so far.

Disclaimer: still not letting another nvidia card touch it ever again.


----------

